# I'm moving to Alberta



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm moving to Brooks, Alberta, Flying out on July 11th to Calgary and then
driving down to Brooks, We rented a house in the downtown area of Brooks.

Anything I need to know?

Dave


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

There is no provincial sales tax.  Where are you coming from?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Toronto and I'm really glad to be finally leaving this city behind, Hopefully forever.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Brooks is a fine place and the home of XL Foods of the tainted beef scare. Lots of immigrant workers there so housing is tight, so I am told.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Between the oilpatch & the meat packing plant, it can make Fri nites interesting. 

When oil boomed back in the 80's, they couldn't keep up with housing/infrastructure. When it later went bust people walked out on mortgages, etc., leaving developers high & dry. They've adopted a more conservative approach towards development so as not to be caught out again.

Some agriculture in the area, as well. Sleepy Medicine Hat just down the road, a city of a million (Calgary) just up the road. I've heard drugs can be a problem.

Not being critical, just asking. Why Brooks?

BTW, welcome to Alberta!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

SINC said:


> Brooks is a fine place and the home of XL Foods of the tainted beef scare. Lots of immigrant workers there so housing is tight, so I am told.


Well, We managed to get a 3 bedroom house without any problems,
It's a really nice bungalow and it's close to everything.
The rec centre is just up the street and the post office is just down the street,
All the major shopping is close also, I'll have to get a bicycle until I can buy a truck.

I sold the Vespa to pay the movers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lawrence said:


> I'll have to get a bicycle *until I can buy a truck*.


You're thinking like an Albertan already!


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Lawrence said:


> I'll have to get a bicycle until I can buy a truck.


Don't forget the gun rack and the steer horns on the hood.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Gerbill said:


> Don't forget the gun rack and the steer horns on the hood.


Nope the steer horns are for the Texass transplants.  

However you will want a set of steer nuts hangin from the trailer hitch.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Nope the steer horns are for the Texass transplants.
> 
> However you will want a set of steer nuts hangin from the trailer hitch.


Steers have nuts now?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

SINC said:


> Steers have nuts now?


Wondered how long that would take.:lmao:

Let's rephrase that to: Previously owned Bull's Ba...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Weather's good here in the fall.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

There's an out of Toronto?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> Weather's good here in the fall.


I'll look for you if I'm ever back that way.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh, Stampede will be on in Calgary when you get in, so traffic will be much heavier than normal. Luckily you'll be taking the Trans Canada so you'll avoid all the construction on the south end of the city.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Sonal said:


> There's an out of Toronto?


Apparently yes there is, Born in Toronto, But glad to finally find the escape route,
Can't wait to get on the plane on the 11th and finally escape hopefully forever.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

FeXL said:


> Oh, Stampede will be on in Calgary when you get in, so traffic will be much heavier than normal. Luckily you'll be taking the Trans Canada so you'll avoid all the construction on the south end of the city.


Not sure if it will be busy on the 11th, We'll get in around 9 a.m. Local time.

Can't wait to see the airport in Calgary


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2012)

Lawrence said:


> I'm moving to Brooks, Alberta, Flying out on July 11th to Calgary and then
> driving down to Brooks, We rented a house in the downtown area of Brooks.
> 
> Anything I need to know?
> ...


If you want to avoid driving through the city, you can drive NORTH of the airport and then take Country Hills Blvd to the east. It becomes Secondary Hwy 564 east. Drive on that until you get to Hwy 9 and then turn south to get to Hwy 1. Go east on Hwy 1 until you get to Brooks. If you're hungry, stop in Strathmore at the Station Pub and go downstairs into the pub and order a steak sandwich*. And say "Oh, hello Alberta beef" They have some pool tables down there too. Don't order anything except the steak sandwich though. If you order it cooked anything more than medium you'll be shown to be an out of towner. Medium rare will be perfect.

*In Alberta a 'steak sandwich' is a hunk of steak, usually a 6 oz strip loin, served on a slab of toasted garlic bread with a side of fries. You eat it with a knife and fork. First time I went east and ordered a steak sandwich and got this thing which was wussy slices of beef on a hoagie I thought they were joking.

Stampede is always a hoot in Calgary, and this year shouldn't be any different, flood or not. Find some guy on a corner of downtown with a chuckwagon and you'll be able to get a free feed of pancakes and sausages. Anyone who has to pay for food in Calgary during the Stampede is doing something wrong ...

As far as living in Brooks goes ... 

Trading in the Vespa for a truck is a good idea. Stock up on moisturizer - it's DRY there. Get a shot gun for the mosquitos. Learn to enjoy the big prairie sky.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2012)

Lawrence said:


> Not sure if it will be busy on the 11th, We'll get in around 9 a.m. Local time.
> 
> Can't wait to see the airport in Calgary


During the stampede there are special things happening at the airport. Take time to enjoy.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Lawrence said:


> I sold the Vespa to pay the movers


 doesnt sound like you had much stuff.. would of been better off renting a truck one way..

I recently sold our house and put everything in storage until the new place is built..
let me tell you - my rear is feeling the cost of that LOL..

But I do share your feelings about Toronto and surrounding areas.. I just don't have the balls to do it.. 
Good Luck and wish you much success in Alberta.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

One thing to remember in Alberta, if you ask for your steak "rare", all they do is knock the horns off 

Another Alberta song





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






And you might find this thread helpful.

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/52896-you-live-alberta-when.html

And you'll get used to the "perfume" from the XL plant


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

winwintoo said:


> One thing to remember in Alberta, if you ask for your steak "rare", all they do is knock the horns off


Now that's just not true. We also wipe off the nose & butt...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

winwintoo said:


> One thing to remember in Alberta, if you ask for your steak "rare", all they do is knock the horns off
> 
> Another Alberta song
> 
> ...


Last time I played through Alberta I was told to order my steak by saying, 'slap it on the ass and serve it on my plate.'.

I'm pretty sure my delivery wasn't up to par.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

FeXL said:


> Now that's just not true. We also wipe off the nose & butt...





groovetube said:


> Last time I played through Alberta I was told to order my steak by saying, 'slap it on the ass and serve it on my plate.'.
> 
> I'm pretty sure my delivery wasn't up to par.


I was trying to keep it clean


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I was hopin the steak was too... 

It was really good, though my system doesn't play well with rare steak.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

"Did you come alone, or is the front of the horse outside?"

"I was so hungover this morning, I couldn't remember if I lost my horse or found a rope"

Three things that you know aren't true: the cheque is in the mail, this truck's paid for, and I won this belt buckle.

Directions to your house include “turn off the paved road.”

And here's some driving instructions:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






After living in Calgary for many years, I moved to Toronto and people kept asking me if a pasture had a big hill in it and the fence was on the low ground below the hill, how could that keep the cattle in. Duh.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I've always loved arriving in Calgary to play. Great town. My favorite cousin (and many other family) live there, she's a country singer there. In fact I think I'm due for a cheap flight out sometime to go visit.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Hope you find what you're looking for, Lawrence.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Hope you find what you're looking for, Lawrence.


His good times are all gone, and he's bound for moving on.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

sink battleship

What the HE double hockey sticks is going on here???

This is what I see
View attachment 30593
and that is not what I posted


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Good luck with the move and if things don't work out, you can always try Montana. I hear there is work in the dental supplies industry.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

have you been to Brook before? Where are you coming from? It is different down there! Hope you enjoy your move....


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

mrjimmy said:


> Good luck with the move and if things don't work out, you can always try Montana. I hear there is work in the dental supplies industry.


The above is what I wrote, not what I see two posts above. Is ehMac imploding?


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

mrjimmy said:


> The above is what I wrote, not what I see two posts above. Is ehMac imploding?


 Seems your post crashed in my post in the "Two Words Game" thread replacing the words "sink battleship." Seeing how it you, mrjimmy, it's OK. 

My comment there was "What the H E Double Hockey Sticks is going on here?

View attachment 30609


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

imactheknife said:


> have you been to Brook before? Where are you coming from? It is different down there! Hope you enjoy your move....


I'm from Toronto, Born in the lost township of East York,
Movers came yesterday and moved all our stuff out.
We are leaving for Calgary on the 11th of July and should be there early in the morning

A new friend is picking us up from the airport and will drive us to Brooks.
We haven't got a bed yet, So we are probably going to have to get an air mattress.
Any recommendations for a good comfortable air mattress? 

I'm going to have to find a vehicle to drive, But I'll be on a tight budget at first,
Would love to get an old enduro bike, Like a Yamaha XT250 or a Kawasaki Sherpa 250,
But, I suppose the riding season is shorter in Alberta, So I'd better try to find a nice truck.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Lawrence said:


> I'm from Toronto, Born in the lost township of East York...


You know, the definition of "an Albertan" is "someone from Ontario who hasn't made it all the way to BC yet."


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> doesnt sound like you had much stuff.. would of been better off renting a truck one way..
> 
> I recently sold our house and put everything in storage until the new place is built..
> let me tell you - my rear is feeling the cost of that LOL..
> ...


We are leaving a lot of stuff behind, No bed or living room furniture,
It should be cheaper also because we chose to ship with a consolidated mover.
Viktoria as an example of one of the movers that we rejected wanted over $6000.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

<added picture>


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Lawrence said:


> I'm from Toronto, Born in the lost township of East York.


Me too, East General. 

Is this you, in 1955? :lmao:


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

bryanc said:


> You know, the definition of "an Albertan" is "someone from Ontario who hasn't made it all the way to BC yet."


Or somebody commuting from Saskatchewan


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Actually there's some truth to that. My wife's grandparents were from swift current, went to Ontario, but then spent their retirement in BC


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

bryanc said:


> You know, the definition of "an Albertan" is "someone from Ontario who hasn't made it all the way to BC yet."


I have relatives and friends in Vancouver, I will be visiting them,
But given the choice of where to live, I'd still choose Alberta.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

My girlfriend has to do 8 days of training in Calgary for her new job 3 days after we get to Brooks,
Now I've been given the choice of staying in Brooks by myself or go to Calgary for a week.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

By the way here's a map of what Brooks looks like:

http://www.brooks.ca/images/Maps_Files/20_Info_map_2011_small.pdf


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2012)

Lawrence said:


> My girlfriend has to do 8 days of training in Calgary for her new job 3 days after we get to Brooks,
> Now I've been given the choice of staying in Brooks by myself or go to Calgary for a week.


Choice of 'real bed in Calgary' or 'inflatable bed in Brooks'?


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Choice of 'real girlfriend in Calgary' or 'inflatable girlfriend in Brooks'?

The choice here is clear.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I was going to point out that there's company in one and not in the other.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Update:
The place my girlfriend is getting her job at is going to lend me their minivan for the first week, 
That's a relief, Now I'll be able to buy a bed and transport it home.
Also I'll be able to do some other shopping and explore the town a bit.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Quite possibly my last post until I get settled in Brooks and get Internet
By the way, What is a good Internet provider to go with in Brooks?

If you reply and I don't acknowledge it, Then I'm gone and my Internet in Toronto has been cut off,
I'm actually amazed that I'm still connected today,
Considering I cancelled my TechSavy account yesterday.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

The big two would be Shaw Cable and Telus.

Be very careful with Telus to get written confirmation of contract details as they like to lock you in for extended periods without your knowledge. FWIW the corporate slogan of Telus seems to be; "You can't Telus nuthin"

Shaws webmail client is absolutely pathetic. They also are POP only no iMAP.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

eMacMan said:


> The big two would be Shaw Cable and Telus.
> 
> Be very careful with Telus to get written confirmation of contract details as they like to lock you in for extended periods without your knowledge. FWIW the corporate slogan of Telus seems to be; "You can't Telus nuthin"
> 
> Shaws webmail client is absolutely pathetic. They also are POP only no iMAP.


I suppose then that TechSavy is out of the question out there?

Wait, found it, TechSavy is available in Alberta and B.C.
TekSavvy - 2013 Price Notice

WooHoo!!!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Not sure if TechSavvy is offering service in Southern Alberta yet though,
But it looks like SHAW will be according to this link:
[Cable] NEW RATES - Shaw - TekSavvy | DSLReports Forums


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Whew that was lucky, TechSavy is killing my connection the day before I leave now 
So I can yak a bit longer, Now, What's a good car to buy in Alberta?
Looking for something cheap and reliable, Is diesel a no no to buy?
Saw a really nice VW Jetta Diesel for sale in Brooks


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

One of the great thing about old cars in Alberta is that rust tends to be less of a problem. It's too damn cold for salt to be of any use on the roads in the winter, so you can find old cars that are in good shape. I had an '81 Jetta that I bought in Edmonton that worked very well for years, until I took it to BC and the wet weather killed its electrical system.

Just put a gun rack in the back window to fit in


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I'd stay away from anything old that is diesel. When it hits -40° a gas model with electronic ignition and a block heater will usually start. As for that gun rack, they are illegal here, like anywhere else.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

bryanc said:


> One of the great thing about old cars in Alberta is that rust tends to be less of a problem. It's too damn cold for salt to be of any use on the roads in the winter, so you can find old cars that are in good shape. I had an '81 Jetta that I bought in Edmonton that worked very well for years, until I took it to BC and the wet weather killed its electrical system.
> 
> Just put a gun rack in the back window to fit in


I'd be Leary of buying a used vehicle in Alberta any time soon. You saw all the cars floating down the river?

Cars in Alberta don't normally have a rust problem but this year? I don't know.

That cord running out from the grill doesn't mean it's electric 

SGI (provincial insurance company) has a website where you can plug in the VIN number and get a history report of the vehicle. I don't know if insurance companies in Alberta do. Maybe Sinc knows.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

winwintoo said:


> That cord running out from the grill doesn't mean it's electric


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Have diesels solved that vexing problem of generating no heat??

Not a good idea in balmy Alberta.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

winwintoo said:


> SGI (provincial insurance company) has a website where you can plug in the VIN number and get a history report of the vehicle. I don't know if insurance companies in Alberta do. Maybe Sinc knows.


I think it is a wee bit early to be concerned about flood damaged cars. It takes a while to get them sorted out, returned to owners, then sold for salvage.

That noted, I am an AMA member and have been for years. I spend the $50 they charge to do this.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2012)

Alberta Car Advice:

Absolute must for any car in Alberta is cruise control. There's a corner every once in a while so when you tie a rope around the steering wheel and crawl in the back, don't snooze for _too_ long.

Block heater is essential if you don't have a garage. Remote start is a nice option. Rear window defrost. If you can get one of the newer vehicles that has the defrosting mirrors you won't regret it.

Make sure it's got a big reservoir for windshield washer fluid. Put the stuff that's good to -40° in there anytime after August 15th. Carry a spare gallon in the back. Make sure your windshield wipers are in good shape. (You'll thank me for this advice the first time you encounter a chinook.)

Make sure you have good tires, especially living out in Brooks. The wind comes across the prairies and scours everything pretty clean, but you'll have to learn how to drive with a crosswind.

Big cars or trucks are popular in Alberta - they're better on the highway. If you buy a truck though, if it's not 4x4, throw a couple of bags of sand in the back over the back wheels to give you better traction in the winter, or you'll fishtail all over the place.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Build an H-frame out of 2x6's, to hold the sand over the axle.

Cinder blocks would be good, or patio slabs. They don't suck-up water.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Quite a few Ford Escape 4x4's, Any opinions on them,
Saw a 2005 for sale with just 105,000 Kim's on it, what do think?
Link to the Ford Escape: 2005 Ford Escape XLT, 4X4, MOONROOF, LEATHER Automatic For Sale | BROOKS AB


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

FWIW a lot of used cars/trucks sold by dealers in Alberta by dealers come in from out of Province so any purchase needs to be carefully checked for rust.

Personally I hate cruise control as I am getting old enough to doze off if I don't have to pay attention to the throttle, however you will probably find it impossible to avoid.

With a recent purchase I have re-established a personal hatred for power windows. On a hot day you have to turn on the ignition to roll down the windows to let the cab cool off before getting into the car. However leather seats are worse, same hot day you have to fire the puppy up without sitting on the seat and give the A/C a few minutes to cool things off.

SUVs are a dime a dozen out here and good bargains to be had on used domestic varieties. Be sure to check out mileage ratings as some varieties have atrocious fuel consumption, particularly in town during the winter. BTW winter in Alberta can last as long as 7 or 8 months depending on the year.

I find Front Wheel Drive and good snow tires quite adequate for winter driving, but a lot depends on whether your world will come to an end if you miss a half days work after a heavy snow-storm. I do replace the snow tires while they still have some life remaining.

I would avoid keyless ignitions for a variety of reasons, one being that I like a mechanical switch should the cruise control freeze with the throttle to the floor. Paranoid perhaps but every runaway I know of had a keyless ignition.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

wow that would be scary. While driving though the US in a ford club wagon + trailer full of gear and people, our cruise control stuck at 60, turning off the ignition I lost power steering and power brakes, which made for a real fun time trying to steer that into the service station of of the interstate. But at least we had the option.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

groovetube said:


> wow that would be scary. While driving though the US in a ford club wagon + trailer full of gear and people, our cruise control stuck at 60, turning off the ignition I lost power steering and power brakes, which made for a real fun time trying to steer that into the service station of of the interstate. But at least we had the option.


Both of those are very scary. At least until recently power steering was more of an assist. Until speeds dropped to parking speeds vehicles were quite manageable if the assist was lost for any reason. Power brakes always had a vacuum reserve so a driver could expect at least one if not two power assisted stops. 

Some of these big computerized improvements seem to be a big step in the wrong direction.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

That's a lot to think about, Buying a car or truck is going take me longer than I thought,
Thanks for the great advice.

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Finally got a call from the movers with the news of how much it will cost me for the move,
Not as bad as I had feared it might be, Just $1857. Total.
Now I'll have some money left over to live on while I'm looking for a job.
I was afraid it was going to be a lot more for the move.

I think I'll buy a bicycle when I get there,
Nothing fancy,
Looking at getting the single speed Supercycle comfort bike from crappy tire.
This bike apparently got rave reviews for some strange reason.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Lawrence said:


> Finally got a call from the movers with the news of how much it will cost me for the move,
> Not as bad as I had feared it might be, Just $1857. Total.
> Now I'll have some money left over to live on *while I'm looking for a job.*
> I was afraid it was going to be a lot more for the move.


Hey Dave, lots of slaughter houses in Brooks, I'm sure one of them will have a rubber apron that'll fit you.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

kps said:


> Hey Dave, lots of slaughter houses in Brooks, I'm sure one of them will have a rubber apron that'll fit you.


Naw...I was thinking of starting my own business,
The house I'm renting is zoned commercial/residential.
Also the post office is just half a block away,
Maybe an eBay store for some manufacturing might be in my future,
I have a few simple ideas I'd like to try, Who knows, It might blossom.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Lawrence said:


> Naw...I was thinking of starting my own business,
> The house I'm renting is zoned commercial/residential.
> Also the post office is just half a block away,
> Maybe an eBay store for some manufacturing might be in my future,
> I have a few simple ideas I'd like to try, Who knows, It might blossom.


You could manufacture and sell the stylus I invented 

Or if you can drive a truck, there's a boatload of beef that has to get so market.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Good to get away from all this flooding.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

winwintoo said:


> You could manufacture and sell the stylus I invented
> 
> Or if you can drive a truck, there's a boatload of beef that has to get so market.


I like using my finger too much, When I draw I use paper,
My heart wouldn't be into it if I never used one.
I think I'm becoming vegan lately, Haven't eaten beef in months.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Good to get away from all this flooding.


That's the beauty of living in an apt building, No floods,
Well...Until I go to the basement to do my laundry,
Parking garage had some floating cars in it too, Glad I sold my Vespa when I did.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

FYI about buying a car.

This is aimed a people in Saskatchewan, but its good to know where to get information.

Sask. drivers warned about buying flood-damaged cars - Saskatchewan - CBC News

I was joking about the stylus. I'm not sure the world needs another one 

But if you're curious, see here:
http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/101556-high-density-conductive-foam.html#post1345649


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Well, We are now in Brooks at the hotel,
Went and saw our rental house yesterday and walked around downtown Brooks.
Got a lot of things done yesterday, Setting up the utilities for the house.
Just have a few more things to do before I'm completely comfortable in our new home.

Love all the big sky and the late sunsets


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

A lot has happened since we moved here and the last time I posted in this thread.
We've officially moved into our lovely 3 bedroom house just a stones throw from the downtown area of the City of Brooks Alberta.

The house is nice, But needs a lot of work, Glad I didn't buy it, It's got power in the shed though,
That'll be good in the future for setting up an outside workshop.

Renting it is fine for now, We'll probably live here for a year and then see what else is out there.
Our landlord gave us a huge rear projection TV that luckily has a PC connection on it,
I now have my second MacMini attached to it to play movies from Netflix on it.
We've also managed to get a Hi-Speed connection for Internet with Shaw and basic TV.

Got to get a bicycle next so that I can get around easier, Walking is wearing me down,
Although I'll walk to the grocery store and come home in a cab, Cab only costs 6 bucks.

Someone got hit by a train the other day, Shame really, Guy was only 20 years old,
Don't know what happened, It was a level marked crossing with warnings.

Saw Despicable Me 2 in 3D in the City's only movie theatre, That's was great


Dave


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm glad to hear you are settling in and enjoying the city. You will have a good life there. It's close enough to Calgary that you can drive for the big city experience.

My brother and his wife who have lived and travelled all over the world, attended the Stampede this year and they were amazed at how smoothly traffic moves in Calgary. I lived there for several years and loved it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

winwintoo said:


> I'm glad to hear you are settling in and enjoying the city. You will have a good life there. It's close enough to Calgary that you can drive for the big city experience.
> 
> My brother and his wife who have lived and travelled all over the world, attended the Stampede this year and they were amazed at how smoothly traffic moves in Calgary. I lived there for several years and loved it.


I sold my motorbike to pay the movers, So it's highly unlikely I'll see Calgary this year,
I am getting a bicycle to get me around Brooks though, Funny how life is, Feels like I'm starting over again.

Can't wait to get the bike though, It'll allow me to get a wider look of the town and let me get out with my camera to photograph more stuff, Hard to get used to the sun going down after 10 p.m.

I'm looking into getting an electric "Hill Topper" for the front wheel of the bike to increase my range, I'd love to get out and photograph some of the oil rigs out here.

Cheers!

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Been a very productive day today, Went to Home Hardware (Probably the only decent store in all of downtown Brooks)
Got a lot of things done, Bought a combination Smoke detector/carbon monoxide detector that has a 10 year battery life,
Bought some ant powder (Do we have an ant problem? You bet we do} Also completely devastated a wasp next above our back door with some nice canned stuff,
Next changed the back door lockset, We didn't have a key for it, Also bought a pad lock for the shed.
Next on the list, Put an order in for a clothesline kit, Hydro is expensive out here, Actually its not called hydro out here, That confuses them.

Beer...Where's the beer store?
They don't have beer stores, Headed off to the Brooks Hotel and low and behold in a back room...I found it, Beer store, Liquor...Wine...
Interesting town, Everything is deregulated, I should have known better, This ain't Liberal country anymore.

It's kind of funny

Should make a movie

"Liberal moves to Alberta"

Although, I do have some NDP leanings as well.


Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

OMFG...I just tried some "Watermelon" beer made by Boxer, It's 8.5% alcohol
I bet they don't have this in Ontario, I hope it doesn't sneak up on me and make me pass out.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Since I've bought a bicycle, I've done a search and found that there are no Bicycle clubs in Brooks,
Should I start one? It's really easy to do, I can start one on "Meet up" groups, It's just $72. for 6 months,
If it doesn't work out, Then I can just let it expire. But, I can be President of something, LOL.

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I started a Bicycle Club today in Brooks, Want to join?

10th Annual Brooks Medieval Faire - Brooks, Alberta Bicycling Club (Brooks, AB) - Meetup


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

iMouse said:


> Unless your demographic is the 8 to 12 group, good luck.


I hate editing


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

amen to that


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Aurora said:


> amen to that


.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> I started a Bicycle Club today in Brooks, Want to join?
> 
> 10th Annual Brooks Medieval Faire - Brooks, Alberta Bicycling Club (Brooks, AB) - Meetup


You know, that sounds like a really nice idea. Good on you for taking the initiative to start a club so shortly after arriving. Give the idea some time to generate interest.

How far is the ride to the Medieval Faire?


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2012)

The bike club is a good idea for the summer. I hope you get some interest. I'm looking forward to reading about your first prairie winter though.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Macfury said:


> You know, that sounds like a really nice idea. Good on you for taking the initiative to start a club so shortly after arriving. Give the idea some time to generate interest.
> 
> How far is the ride to the Medieval Faire?


It's only about 7 blocks (Big blocks) 
I've shortened the name of the club now, I think it might have been a bit too long,
Also it'll be easier to design a logo now with just 3 letters (e.g. B.C.C.)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Still a lot of things left to do here in Brooks,
Still have to get a health card and change my drivers license.

Bought a clothes line kit today, That ought to cut down on my electricity bill.

Nice lightning show last night, Wish I'd been able to get pictures of it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Well, That was fun

Went to the licensing office to get my drivers license changed and found out I needed my
glasses to take an eyesight test, So off I went home to get my glasses.
Got my glasses and took the eyesight test again, Passed no problem.

Except that even though the glasses are to correct 20-30 to 20-20 eyesight,
I still have to wear them when I'm driving in Alberta, Never had that problem in Ontario.
I've never been asked to wear corrective lenses in Ontario,
They even put an exception on the license to wear my glasses when I drive.

Should get my new license next week sometime,
I think she said it's a Class 5 and 6 for cars and motorcycles

Oh well, Got my Alberta Health card done at the same place,
That'll kick in in October they said.

What a fun province.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2012)

This might be the difference for your drivers license:

Most drivers in Ontario don't have to see much further than past the bumper of the car in front of them.

In Alberta you have to be able to see a bit further. Like, the next grain elevator on the horizon.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

partsguy said:


> This might be the difference for your drivers license:
> 
> Most drivers in Ontario don't have to see much further than past the bumper of the car in front of them.
> 
> In Alberta you have to be able to see a bit further. Like, the next grain elevator on the horizon.


Actually it's the next pump jack


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

partsguy said:


> This might be the difference for your drivers license:
> 
> Most drivers in Ontario don't have to see much further than past the bumper of the car in front of them.


:lmao: Like lemmings, heading into the Big City, every, stinkin', day.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> Well, That was fun
> 
> Went to the licensing office to get my drivers license changed and found out I needed my
> glasses to take an eyesight test, So off I went home to get my glasses.
> ...


Being an out of province I suspect you will be very lucky to avoid a probationary label on the license. 

BTW good idea to not let your car insurance lapse for too long lest you find yourself starting at square one on that as well.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Lawrence said:


> I started a Bicycle Club today in Brooks, Want to join?
> 
> 10th Annual Brooks Medieval Faire - Brooks, Alberta Bicycling Club (Brooks, AB) - Meetup



Boy, you're sure a go getter for such a new resident, but I'm just a bit curious as to why you chose Brooks as your new Alberta home town?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Boy, you're sure a go getter for such a new resident, but I'm just a bit curious as to why you chose Brooks as your new Alberta home town?


Girlfriend is a nurse, I'm just tagging along at the moment,
Most likely I won't find work, May have to just continue with my own work with photography.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Lawrence said:


> Girlfriend is a nurse, I'm just tagging along at the moment,
> Most likely I won't find work, May have to just continue with my own work with photography.


OK, I was confused when Calgary was mentioned:



Lawrence said:


> My girlfriend has to do 8 days of training in Calgary for her new job 3 days after we get to Brooks,
> Now I've been given the choice of staying in Brooks by myself or go to Calgary for a week.


So I guess the place your girlfriend is getting her job at is going to be in Brooks???

As the drive from Brooks to Calgary is about 2 hours. That would be a long commute!!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

pm-r said:


> OK, I was confused when Calgary was mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, She's been hired to work in Brooks, But the orientation for the job was in Calgary.

On another note, I'm getting bored waiting for members to decide to join my Cycling Club,
So I've added a bit to the name, It's now called the Brooks Cycling and Photography Club.

Maybe that will attract some hobby and semi pro photographers.
(Also...Winter is coming)

Brooks Cycling and Photography Club (Brooks, AB) - Meetup


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I know it hasn't been that long, But a thought has occurred to me,
Colder weather is coming and a cycling club might not be such a good idea with the short summers here,
So I've decided to just make it a photo club and leave out the cycling.
Although editing the group has made it a bit messy, Oh well.

Brooks Photographic (Brooks, AB) - Meetup

Also I can hopefully get some networking going faster


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Lawrence said:


> Hydro is expensive out here, Actually its not called hydro out here, That confuses them.


 
What is it called in Alberta?

I know it's called hydro in Ontario and Manitoba. I can't seem to recall what it was called in Saskatchewan, as I was probably too young.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

We call it 'power' in the west as in, I got my power bill for July recently. And does the name Saskatchewan Power Corporation, now known as SaskPower ring a bell?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Well in the real west, ie BC, it's referred to as "hydro", speaking of which I just got an email that my bill is ready:

From: BC Hydro <[email protected]>
Subject: Your BC Hydro Bill is Ready JUL 29,2013
Date: August 1, 2013 4:03:08 AM PDT

Actually in Alberta where my son is an electrical contractor I thought Alberta's electrticity wen by the name of Alberta Electric System and/or Alberta Energy or Alberta Electricity.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

In Ontario, don't they call it "hydro" because its produced by water (hydro) turbines? In Saskatchewan, our electricity is produced by coal burning generators.

The coal comes from mines located at Estevan, Sask and the main generators are also located there. Estevan is also a high dollar value producer of oil.

A small amount of our electricity is produced by wind power. We have energy sharing agreements with neighboring provinces and states.

AND, we rarely have outages that last more than an hour because most of our delivery grid is underground, only the high voltage lines are above ground.

SaskPower (electricity) and SaskEnergy (natural gas) are crown corporations as is SaskTel (communications). All three are very efficient and well regarded in the world. We like it that way. Occasionally someone proposes privatizing all three, but such proposals never get much traction. 

Things are different in Alberta where utilities were privatized years ago. We watched and learned


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Lawrence said:


> I know it hasn't been that long, But a thought has occurred to me,
> Colder weather is coming and a cycling club might not be such a good idea with the short summers here,
> So I've decided to just make it a photo club and leave out the cycling.
> Although editing the group has made it a bit messy, Oh well.
> ...


Part of your problem might be the demographics of the area. My Alberta brother who keeps his ear to the ground tells me that a large part of the population around Brooks is very recent immigrants who, while welcome in Canada and have steady employment at the packing plants, have their hands full adjusting to life on the bald prairie. While they struggle to get their feet under them, so to speak, it's unlikely that they have time or energy for outside activities. Added to that the inclination to stick together might make them shy away from a group that doesn't share their heritage.

Another sticking problem might be that people in Brooks who might be interested in biking and/or photography are not likely to seek companionship on meetup.com. In Brooks if you want to find someone with a shared interest, you can just walk down the street - that's how prairie people have always done it 

You will probably have more luck if you join some existing groups no matter what their stated purpose. Learn to curl, play hockey, spend the weekends fixing your truck in the driveway. 

Put up posters where photographers shop, and where they buy their bikes. Many people who work in Brooks have moved away from there to other nearby smaller centers. 

Brooks is much larger than the small town I grew up in, but attitudes there are more small town than big city.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've noticed that there's a lot of alcoholics in this town,
I'm just a stones throw from the Brooks Hotel where it appears to be the epicentre
of the most activity for drinking in this town (Hard to believe it's a city)


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Lawrence said:


> I've noticed that there's a lot of alcoholics in this town,
> I'm just a stones throw from the Brooks Hotel where it appears to be the epicentre
> of the most activity for drinking in this town (Hard to believe it's a city)


There you go, you could join the "friends of Bill W" almost any day of the week!

The definition of a "city" in Saskatchewan is something like 3,000 people. The difference between "town" and "city" has more to do with how they get government funds than it has to do with population.

In a town where there's not much to do, you'll find a lot of social problems.

If you want to stay there long term, I'd advise you to look at some of the nearby "bedroom" communities.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Maybe Lawrence if you get too bored there in Brooks, you could make some trips to some of the areas still recovering from the flooding and I'm sure they would appreciate some extra help.

You might even make some good friends in such areas as nearly all Albertans that I have ever met are sure friendly and helpful. 

Don't forget to take your camera!!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> I've noticed that there's a lot of alcoholics in this town,
> I'm just a stones throw from the Brooks Hotel where it appears to be the epicentre
> of the most activity for drinking in this town (Hard to believe it's a city)


Probably no more than larger cities. The difference in a small town is that drinking tends to be confined to one or two locations and all will be within easy walking distance of home.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Got my Alberta Operators Licence today in the mail,
Finally, Now I have I.D. with my Alberta address on it.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Now your a bonafide Albertan! :lmao: 

Oh wait, have you got your cowboy hat??? You can't be an Albertan till you have a cowboy hat.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2012)

While it is true that Alberta is one of the few places you can wear a cowboy hat un-ironically (the other being Texas), having one is not a prerequisite to being an Albertan. (That said, I own more than one myself ... )

Why do cowboys roll the rims of their hats up on the sides? So they can fit 3 in a pickup truck.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I too have a couple of cowboy hats. After all, one simply cannot attend the Big Valley Jamboree, the Calgary Stampede or the Canadian Finals Rodeo without one.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Kosh said:


> Now your a bonafide Albertan! :lmao:
> 
> Oh wait, have you got your cowboy hat??? You can't be an Albertan till you have a cowboy hat.


I don't know, Here in Southern Alberta there doesn't seem to be that many people with Cowboy hats on,
Although I did see some Cowboy Hats in the Dollar Store, Might be a good investment for a Dollar.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

SINC said:


> After all, one simply cannot attend the Big Valley Jamboree, the Calgary Stampede or the Canadian Finals Rodeo without one.


I did. I even competed in some barrel racing events on my horse without the ubiquitous stetson; but I've always been non-conformist about dress codes.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Or anything else for that matter, it appears from your "always" position on any subjects.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Here's some sleeping oil tanker cars in the rail yards of downtown Brooks


----------

